# Shanghai Suprise Again



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just arrived today and no tax to pay.  I think itâ€™s a smart little chap. I would have liked a bit more on the back as the Chinese usually do something a bit more fancy but for the money I can't complain.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice ,strap change on the horizon? Looks long in the lug ,is it ?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Nice ,strap change on the horizon? Looks long in the lug ,is it ?


I think I got strap blindness after your black and white suggestions. Itâ€™s just a standard 18mm. Going to wait and see. Maybe keep it as it is as the buckle is signed and I do like that. Has got a nice classic length to the lugs.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

B hell you with strap blindness lol. There's. A nice red lizard one going on the pay it forward scheme ,that's 18 mm lug width.

Certainly jazz it up a bit no doubt .


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is the one if AVO still has it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I think I got strap blindness


Noooo.... you think???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I think I got strap blindness
> ...


It`s the shirts, I knew they`d get him in the end :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


You're saying he has strap and stripe blindness? Yeah, could be 

Never mind us Scott, you know we love you :wub: Dysfunctional families are like that.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey watch fans, I didnâ€™t get the light right but I managed to catch a bit of the wavy dial.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice scott :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks great Scott


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That's an interestingly 'random' wave pattern. I like it, but wonder what the idea behind it is? Wood grain?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I like it. Blatant rip-off of one of my favourite watch brands though - the Eterna Kontiki.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW, I would never have known. They even did the waves on the dial.  Amazed they can get away with it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Amazed they can get away with it.


Not really... what is Eterna going to do? Sue Shanghai on a Chinese court?


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ,strap change on the horizon? Looks long in the lug ,is it ?
> ...


Don't let the signed buckle put you off changing the strap (if you want a change, that is). A signed buckle is very easily transferred to a new strap with a simple tool that Roy sells:

http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=402


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Newbear said:


> Don't let the signed buckle put you off changing the strap (if you want a change, that is). A signed buckle is very easily transferred to a new strap with a simple tool that Roy sells:
> 
> http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=402


You don't even need that... although I have all that stuff, I think I still prefer a toothpick if the buckle is drilled and the springbar can be pushed from the sides or, if not, a nr 9 screwdriver.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Newbear said:
> 
> 
> > Don't let the signed buckle put you off changing the strap (if you want a change, that is). A signed buckle is very easily transferred to a new strap with a simple tool that Roy sells:
> ...


 Hey cheers guys. I never thought of that. Still loving the watch.


----------

